# LIMA......fotos tomadas por un amigo.



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

me facilitaron estas fotos de lima, lima residencial y otras novedades q lo pondremos en estos dias:

son mayormente del amigo carlos bardalez quien se contacto conmigo para poner lindas fotos mayormente de miraflores, barranco y san isidro,,,,, habran novedades mas adelate.


















































































mas habra mañana...


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Bravazas las fotos pero quizas se puedan reducir, cargar las fotos demora demasiado.


----------



## incaSC (Jul 17, 2005)

Algunas fotos no se veen tan bien como otras pero = estan buenas, pero creo q tambien se puede tomar otras zonas de Lima aparte de Miraflores, ya quiero tener tiempo para salir a tomar algunas fotos xq la ultima vez q sali mi cámara estaba media malograda. xD


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Si estan buenas, pero como dijo filter, mejor reducirlas un poco.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

muy buenas fotos fayo, reducelas en photobucket para que se vean mas bacanes y no distorsionadas producto del tamañaso !!!


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

*IMAGENES MEJORADAS.......y otros mas*

SON FOTOS REDUCIDAS A TAMAÑO NORMAL DE LIMA PERO EN INVIERNO.


























































































































































HOY dia el amigo carlos debe proporcionarme otras fotos:


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Chèveres las fotos


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

*lima residencial y tranquila - costa verde y otros*










































































































SON ZONAS DE BARRANCO, MIRAFLORES Y SAN ISIDRO, PERO ZONAS DE RESIDENCIALES CLASE- MEDIA-ALTA.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Muy buenas fotos, Fayo. En tamaño normal se aprecian mucho mejor. Las primeras eran demasiado grandes y se veían borrosas.


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

*ms fotitos*

seguimos:



































































































































esperamos novedades luego...


----------



## incaSC (Jul 17, 2005)

WOW! ahora si q se ve mejor las fotos.
Esta foto me gusta mucho.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Me gusta las nuevas tomas de Lima que se estan posteando últimamente.


----------



## Marsupilami (May 8, 2005)

me encantó ésta:








LA CRUZ ROJA EN EL MEDIO LE DA UN TOQUE...MODERNO...


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

las de san isidro están bacanes


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

MUCHAS Y LINDAS FOTOS DE LIMA LAS PUSE EN ESTE THREAD GRACIAS A UN AMIGO COLABORADOR DE LIMA:








ZONA LINDA Y TRANQUILA


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

estamos tratando de q lima sea vista en todos los angulos.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=5052572#post5052572


----------



## Marsupilami (May 8, 2005)

oye, que buenas fotos, ahora si que las puedo ver. una cosa me llamó la atención: cuanta agua cae en lima?
me fijé que los techos son planos!!!!!!!!
nunca había visto una cosa así.
(bueno, en arica)


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Bacanazas las fotos Fayo, como decian otro forista Sudamericano, el dia en q Lima, tenga su Metro y sus 6 a 10 edificios de 45 a 60 pisos cada uno, las va a dejar a las demas ciudades Sudamericanas, sin respiracion.


----------



## KW (Oct 23, 2004)

Muy buenas fotos, hay que agradecer al amigo Carlos Bardalez !!!!!!


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Marsupilami (que nick q te has puesto) Lima es una ciudad de alta humedad por su cercanìa con el mar, pero la precipitaciòn fluvial a la que te refieres seguro, se limita a ligeras garùas que nada que ver con lo que en tú paìs sucede cuando llueve. 

En Lima no llueve y por eso los techos son planos, ademàs no hay lo que en ciudades como la tuya o acà en Guayaquil en donde cuando llueve es corran porque nos ahogamos, alcantarillado. Por eso tambièn es cierto que existe contaminaciòn en el mar.


----------

